# Enclosure for Carpet Python that Corkscrews?



## Haloco (11 mo ago)

Hi all, looking for a bit of advice. My local rescue has got a carpet python that will be looking for a new home soon. I've been looking into stepping up from royals to keeping slightly larger snakes, but I've heard carpet pythons don't always have the best temperaments. This girl at the rescue however apparently has a lovely temperament, and she's beautiful, but she corkscrews. They said when she tries to climb she'll often corkscrew and fall down.

I know carpets need more arboreal style vivariums. Do you think this one would be any different? Or are there ways I can make a vivarium more appropriate for a snake with neurological issues?

I've not decided 100% yet if I'm going to try and take her on, as I want to make sure I'm prepared and would be able to handle it as this would be my first reptile with a neurological condition/disability. I'd want to build her a good bioactive enclosure.

Anyone with experience of carpet pythons like this, please could you giv eme some advice? Thank you

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Young carpets can be more snappy, and carpets can be more reactive than Royals, but overall, are recommended.
If you are looking for a larger python, I would recommend a Bredl’s (Centralian carpet).

So presumably she has the coastal Jaguar gene? Signs and symptoms can increase with stress/excitement, I believe.

How has she been kept, what modifications has the rescue implemented for her?

Provide climbing opportunities, but not too much height, to avoid a heavy fall.
Maybe consider flexible climbing features which have some give?
Maybe plastic hides instead of ceramic, just in case she strikes/misfires and hits a hard object.
Perhaps cushion sides/walls with soft decor?

I wouldn’t personally attempt bio active for her.


----------



## Haloco (11 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> Young carpets can be more snappy, and carpets can be more reactive than Royals, but overall, are recommended.
> If you are looking for a larger python, I would recommend a Bredl’s (Centralian carpet).
> 
> So presumably she has the coastal Jaguar gene? Signs and symptoms can increase with stress/excitement, I believe.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I believe they have in or recently rehomed a Bredl's python actually, I might speak to them about it.

She was in an absolute state when they found her, massively underweight with saggy skin, mites and all sorts wrong. You'd never know it to look at her now though. She's currently in a lage viv I reckon it's only about 2ft tall though. A few hides and Cork rounds, and a waterbowl. Not much in the way of climbing opportunities, it sounds like they had put things in originally but she kept falling.

Could I ask why you wouldn't do bioactive with her? I'd want to do the best for her so if you think this would be a bad idea ill definitely pass on it. I was looking at doing a custom background for her so could use moss for cushioning, and maybe Cork bark hides would be a bit softer for her if she hit them when she struck?

I'm not sure if I'm going in a bit over my head here, I haven't really had any issues with any of my animals so far, I feel like I've had a pretty easy ride up to now. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend taking on a snake with neuro issues. 

Also I wouldn't go bioactive either, not because of her specifically but just because bioactive is a bit pointless for large snakes, there's nothing to feed the invertebrates as large snakes rarely defecate. Some adult pythons will only go to the toilet once every 6 weeks..... 
Unless you mean just naturalistic, as in live plants, natural substrate etc, then yes they can be kept like that. Naturalistic and bioactive are not the same.


----------



## Haloco (11 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> I wouldn't recommend taking on a snake with neuro issues.
> 
> Also I wouldn't go bioactive either, not because of her specifically but just because bioactive is a bit pointless for large snakes, there's nothing to feed the invertebrates as large snakes rarely defecate. Some adult pythons will only go to the toilet once every 6 weeks.....
> Unless you mean just naturalistic, as in live plants, natural substrate etc, then yes they can be kept like that. Naturalistic and bioactive are not the same.


I've been doing some more reading into neuro issues in snakes and other reptiles and I think you're right. They get plenty of snakes needing homes that are perfectly happy and healthy, I'll go for one of those instead once I'm all set up.

I was thinking full bioactive but what you're saying makes sense. My royals are in bioactive and it works great for them but I hadn't really considered the difference between them and bigger snakes. I think I'll go for naturalistic instead. Thank you  

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeyMcSnakeface (6 mo ago)

Hey!

Ive not long joined, I rehomed what I believe to be an adolescent female Carpet Python. From other forums people think it’s a coastal crossed with an MD. Shes about 4.5 feet long so I think maybe about 2 years old. 🤷 I have a post up if you fancy a nosey. 

I was thinking of a bioactive Vivarium as well, I still think I’d like to proceed with it because the CUC can always be fed with other bits and bobs, however naturalistic may be an option too. Im wondering if these would be a nightmare to clean out etc? Whereas the bioactive ones require less maintenance. There is defo people doing bios for carpets, there’s a couple of good videos on YouTube. I’m not sure if I’m allowed to post link on here but I’ll give it a bash and if the mods disagree perhaps they can just remove the link.


----------



## Haloco (11 mo ago)

SnakeyMcSnakeface said:


> Hey!
> 
> Ive not long joined, I rehomed what I believe to be an adolescent female Carpet Python. From other forums people think it’s a coastal crossed with an MD. Shes about 4.5 feet long so I think maybe about 2 years old.  I have a post up if you fancy a nosey.
> 
> I was thinking of a bioactive Vivarium as well, I still think I’d like to proceed with it because the CUC can always be fed with other bits and bobs, however naturalistic may be an option too. Im wondering if these would be a nightmare to clean out etc? Whereas the bioactive ones require less maintenance. There is defo people doing bios for carpets, there’s a couple of good videos on YouTube. I’m not sure if I’m allowed to post link on here but I’ll give it a bash and if the mods disagree perhaps they can just remove the link.


Hello! Sorry I've only just seen your comment, thankyou for responding to my post  I've had a look at your post but your photos won't load so I can't see you beautiful new rescue snake! I hope everything is going well for her. Thank you for the video link, it's rather helpful.

The whole idea has come to a grinding halt as I'm struggling to find a large enough arboreal vivarium! I've never built a viv before so I'm looking into that and pricing it up compared to getting a van and heading to the other end of the country to Southdown Aquatics! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeyMcSnakeface (6 mo ago)

Haloco said:


> Hello! Sorry I've only just seen your comment, thankyou for responding to my post  I've had a look at your post but your photos won't load so I can't see you beautiful new rescue snake! I hope everything is going well for her. Thank you for the video link, it's rather helpful.
> 
> The whole idea has come to a grinding halt as I'm struggling to find a large enough arboreal vivarium! I've never built a viv before so I'm looking into that and pricing it up compared to getting a van and heading to the other end of the country to Southdown Aquatics!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Hey, yeah no bother at all. I'm rarely on here myself, I tend to use another site more. It's a bit more activity on it. Some of these forums are hit and Miss with activity. Here's my baby, plus my soon to be new addition. A hypo Everglades rat snake 😁


----------



## Haloco (11 mo ago)

Wow, what beautiful snakes! Bet you can't wait to get your new baby 😁


----------



## SnakeyMcSnakeface (6 mo ago)

Haloco said:


> Wow, what beautiful snakes! Bet you can't wait to get your new baby 😁


Yeah I'm picking it up next weekend hopefully, I'm just waiting on stuff to arrive to kit the vivarium out first.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats with the string of Christmas tree lights in the viv??


----------



## SnakeyMcSnakeface (6 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Whats with the string of Christmas tree lights in the viv??


 It some solar powered garden lights, when the basking lights go off they come on, they give a slight blue light. I can then see it when it's taking a moonlight wander round it's enclosure. Plus it looks nice. I'm actually about to build a larger vivarium out of a display cabinet and I'm picking up a hypo Everglades rat snake on Saturday. I have a 3 foot viv for it but once my cabinet build is complete Ill move it into my 4 footer then finally into an old box tv cabinet I'm going to convert as well. Initially I'll go naturistic but the end plan is to go full bioactive in both set ups.


----------

